# WireGuard does not recover connection when PPPoE gone



## alfa (Feb 17, 2022)

Hi, i am using WireGuard 2,1 with my two locations
Peers connected to internet over PPPoE (mpd5 5.9_2)

When client's PPPoE connection gone and reestablished again Wireguard connection drops and i can not ping AllowedIP s between two pairs. i detected a weird thing that when i change listening port from client's port or reboot client FreeBSD connection establishes again.

when pppoe gone and reestablished wireguard still listens 12000 port but connection not comes up anymore


```
sockstat -4 -l -P udp -p 12000

root     wireguard- 73727 13 udp4   *:12000               *:*
```


I didn't find anything to solve this problem. This problem only occured pppoe wan connection .  Thanks for any help.


----------

